# AnjChito's Upcoming Album Release



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

We have started doing the recordings for the upcoming album release for my band, AnjChito. First, we're doing live off the floor recordings for a couple of reasons. One is obviously the cost and second is we would like to get the feel of us playing live as opposed to having each one record separately which personally I feel takes out from what we do which showcases the passion we put into playing our songs. Everyone in the band agrees that one of the strong points of the band is being able to express that feeling we give out during live performances.
Anyways, we're recording it in two different places and hopefully the mastering process will be able to take care of the different mixes that we get from both studios. We will also have 2 different bass players playing, one for each studio.
One more thing, I used my UA Dream 65 instead of using an amp. This is the first time I've done a recording with no amp. It made it easier recording live off the floor as we are able to contain the bleeds from the differnt instruments. Our singer/saxophone player though was in a separate room from us. It worked out really well and made mixing a bit easier. Honestly I'm very pleased with how it came out.
This is a photo of us yesterday at the Blue Bear Sound with sound engineer, Bruce Valeriani.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like they were successful sessions. Looking forward to the end result!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GREAT NEWS! Thanks for the wonderful pics.

Congratulations to all the members of "AnjChito"!

Will you be selling any physical CD's? 
(I know, I know...It is an archaic format. But I still like it.)

Good Luck with all the aspects of the recording, mixing, etc.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> GREAT NEWS! Thanks for the wonderful pics.
> 
> Congratulations to all the members of "AnjChito"!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave. We discussed producing CDs but it's really not worth it. I will end up with hundreds of CDs in my basement like the last one I made with another band. LOL But Angie has been bugging me about putting it on vinyl, which is more archaic hahahaha. But I also do love vinyl, I have 1500 right and I have a system that is focused more on listening to vinyl than anything else, so it would be something special for me if I am able to have a copy of it in vinyl format. I'm just looking at the cost of it all.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Can I loan you any gear?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Can I loan you any gear?


Sure! Anything particularly in mind? I only use a Boss Dimension C for this band. I play rhythm and clean all the time. This is what I used yesterday.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats Chito !!! Very exciting.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> Sure! Anything particularly in mind? I only use a Boss Dimension C for this band. I play rhythm and clean all the time. This is what I used yesterday.
> View attachment 445275


I shouldn't laugh... but I cannot help it. You post a list of round about a hundred pedals and then post this board!!! Which really, with the tuner and DI is basically 2 tone shaping pedals. 

Chito man, I love this.

Also, I really hope you guys go through with the crazy idea of having a vinyl pressed. That would be really special. There has to be a service that does that for limited run type stuff that would be on the high end of affordable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For "clean", I have a couple of phasers you might like. One of them has an extraordinarily wide sweep (the ELO song "Strange Magic" is a good point of reference), the other is a nice Pearl 6-stager that has ramp-up/ramp-down. 

There's a Vibratone cab but it requires powering the speaker with an amp.

There's a nice compressor pedal that incorporates downward expansion for dead quiet performance, in addition to variable compression ratio.

There's a couple of Tonecore pedals you might enjoy, like the Echo Park, Liqui-Flange, Tap Tremolo (dynamically varies modulation rate), and Roto Machine for Leslie emulation.

Finally, a Korg Mr. Multi. It's not a Plutonium wah, but it has some interesting sounds, especially the "double wah".





And while it's not "clean", zdogma here can vouch that the clone of the first-issue OD-1 overdrive I made provides a pleasing coloration.

There may be more (e.g., various autowahs). I leave it up to your discretion.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just to clarify my original statement of plugging directly to the mixing board. Our sound engineer explained that my pedalboard went through a Great River ME-1NV pre and then to a Lucid AD9624 converter into the mixing board. That would probably attribute to why it sounded as good as it did.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I shouldn't laugh... but I cannot help it. You post a list of round about a hundred pedals and then post this board!!! Which really, with the tuner and DI is basically 2 tone shaping pedals.
> 
> Chito man, I love this.
> 
> Also, I really hope you guys go through with the crazy idea of having a vinyl pressed. That would be really special. There has to be a service that does that for limited run type stuff that would be on the high end of affordable.


I agree it's so ironic I have so many pedals and I bring this small board. LOL I was bringing my big board and amp like I usually would do. But in the morning before I left, I said to myself, I would playing with headphones for one, having an amp introduces more issues in terms of 'bleeding' in a LOTF setting. I also don't need 90% of my big board LOL

As for the vinyl pressing, I told Angie, we'll look into it after the next round of recordings at the other studio. I have not worked with the engineer there before and not so sure how it will all turnout. I have worked with Bruce of Blue Bear Sound a couple of times in the past so I know what I'm getting and I'm comfortable with how we have worked together. And we might have to go back to Blue Bear if things don't work as I thought it would be in the second.

But for sure, a vinyl pressing will be great so it's in the plans which include releases in the different streaming outlets, the album release show/party which I am hoping to do in a larger venue. A tour of some kind is also being discussed. All of which are part of the plan that I have been working on for the last year. The crazy 6 times a month gigs is also part of that, just trying to get us known in preparation for the release next year.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

mhammer said:


> For "clean", I have a couple of phasers you might like. One of them has an extraordinarily wide sweep (the ELO song "Strange Magic" is a good point of reference), the other is a nice Pearl 6-stager that has ramp-up/ramp-down.
> 
> There's a Vibratone cab but it requires powering the speaker with an amp.
> 
> ...


Wow thats a lot Mark  Thanks! The phasers are very intriguing. I'll message you later. Thanks again!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

And another thing. LOL I guess you guys probably realize how excited I am about this. The session really went well. After the initial setup and figuring out the mix on the floor and also the monitor mixes, we played a couple songs to warm up. We did 3 songs, first one we completed in 2 takes, the second one we did in one shot and the third one we did a couple of times. Then we did the overdubs. We added congas and percussion in one of the songs and that was a couple of takes. Then we did the overdubs for the saxophone which is played in every song. Angie did a single take on each one. She wanted to redo one of the solos and Bruce and I said, nope, that was a fantastic solo right there. 

I'm really very happy with this bunch of guys I'm playing with right now. I consider myself the weakest link in the group. But at the same time, the music we are playing is a collaboration between Angie and I. I supply the harmony and she does the lyrics and melody, so I'm okay with that. Otherwise I would've fired myself. hahahaha 

Everyone came prepared to do what is required for each to do. Hardly any mistakes and if there is any, it's not something that a simple edit would not be able to fix. Our drummer Ivan was the one who wanted to do more takes but we told him, "dude, the mistakes you are talking about are hardly noticeable. We didn't even notice it during the playback:. LOL


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito I am excited reading about it so you must be positively radiant buddy. 

Happy for you and I hope you continue on successfully with it. Sounds like you are off to a really great start.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Chito said:


> We have started doing the recordings for the upcoming album release for my band, AnjChito. First, we're doing live off the floor recordings for a couple of reasons. One is obviously the cost and second is we would like to get the feel of us playing live as opposed to having each one record separately which personally I feel takes out from what we do which showcases the passion we put into playing our songs. Everyone in the band agrees that one of the strong points of the band is being able to express that feeling we give out during live performances.
> Anyways, we're recording it in two different places and hopefully the mastering process will be able to take care of the different mixes that we get from both studios. We will also have 2 different bass players playing, one for each studio.
> One more thing, I used my UA Dream 65 instead of using an amp. This is the first time I've done a recording with no amp. It made it easier recording live off the floor as we are able to contain the bleeds from the differnt instruments. Our singer/saxophone player though was in a separate room from us. It worked out really well and made mixing a bit easier. Honestly I'm very pleased with how it came out.
> This is a photo of us yesterday at the Blue Bear Sound with sound engineer, Bruce Valeriani.
> ...


I really can't tell you how happy this makes me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you put it out on vinyl let me know, I'll buy one.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Excited for you Chito! Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations Chito, great stuff.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats, you guys are putting YOUR MUSIC OUT THERE !!!! .

I hope you post some of it here for us to hear . 😊👍


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ugly Kid Joe has their new album on cassette🙂
Looked like fun! Congrats!


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Looking forward to the release! Blue Bear is a great facility and Bruce is one of the top engineers anywhere. I was there about 10 years ago with The Dealmakers and it was a great experience.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

These are photos from the Vibration studios. We just finished tracking and mixing 3 more songs. We're planning on doing another 3 or 4 more songs. From my discussion with Angie, we have decided to have everything done at the Blue Bear Studios. I'll post a 'preview' of one of the songs we have already recorded soon.


----------

